# Dna 30 Killer



## Gizmo (21/2/14)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gizmo (21/2/14)

Pre-Order Price

http://bevapehappy.com/shop/preorder-gi2-70-watt-mod-by-grand-innovations/


----------



## Rowan Francis (21/2/14)

confirm thats for braai 'ing you boerewors on !!?


----------



## William (21/2/14)

Wow i wonder what its like vaping at 86watts...


----------



## Gizmo (21/2/14)

I can't afford this mod. But it's definitely the future. Still ordering my dna30 in march

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom (23/2/14)

Gizmo said:


> I can't afford this mod. But it's definitely the future.



And the modder could not afford the bills for his website 

*Bandwidth Limit Exceeded*
The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to the site owner reaching his/her bandwidth limit. Please try again later.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (24/2/14)

@Tom, i think you need to change your location in your settings. Still shows JHB below your avatar.


----------



## Gizmo (19/3/14)

My baby review lol


----------



## Andre (19/3/14)

Have you ordered @Gizmo? Comments below the video on Youtube not very positive - probably jealous.


----------



## Gizmo (19/3/14)

I emailed to be on the pre-order awhile back, was supposed to get a response back on the 16th. Still nothing. So I assume I will have to wait for the 3rd batch


----------



## Andre (19/3/14)

Gizmo said:


> I emailed to be on the pre-order awhile back, was supposed to get a response back on the 16th. Still nothing. So I assume I will have to wait for the 3rd batch


At least you can shortly be using the Sigelei.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (25/3/14)

I just got this email. OMG

Greetings!!
Thank you for your
interest in our GI2 2nd Pre-order
program.
We are glad to inform
you that you had been included in our masterlist.
For paypal
customers, Kindly expect an invoice this week. Please be noted that invoice is inclusive of paypal fees.
For Bank payment method, We
will send you a separate email regarding the bank info.
You can
also send us your payment thru western union money transfer.
Please
be noted that our DHL shipping fee ranges on the following:
40$ -
Asia ( Malaysia, Japan, Singapore, Thailand, etc)
52.25$ -
California, USA
53.25$ - All States in the US aside from
California
53.25$ - CANADA?
65$ - Europe ( Denmark,
Germany, UK, France, etc )
?
Thanks,
GI
Team


----------



## BhavZ (25/3/14)

Congrats man!


----------



## TylerD (25/3/14)

Congrats Giz!


----------



## johan (25/3/14)

Congratulations !


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/3/14)

Sub Ohmers Unite!


----------



## RIEFY (25/3/14)

holy moly congrats giz

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo (25/3/14)

Thanks guys! @Rowan Francis did you get in as well?


----------



## Andre (25/3/14)

Awesome, congrats.


----------



## Rowan Francis (25/3/14)

yup i got one too ...


----------



## RIEFY (25/3/14)

congrats rowan

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## RIEFY (25/3/14)

we want a riptrippers kind of review from you giz

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (25/3/14)

Way to go, @Rowan Francis. We are all waiting in anticipation.


----------



## Rowan Francis (25/3/14)

you waiting , I am WaItInG ....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (25/3/14)

congrats


----------



## BhavZ (25/3/14)

Congrats Rowan!!!


----------



## Gizmo (25/3/14)

I just love Rip


----------



## Gizmo (25/3/14)

I see Rip notices the battery drop off on most mechs as much as I do


----------

